# Outer Banks Outfitters rods



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Any of yall have experience with "Outer Banks Outfitters" 7' t17015s 15 to 25 lb 
test rated for 1/2 to 2 1/2 oz Spinning rod? Good or Bad opinions Please!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

don't know about the spinners,but for what its worth the boat rods were good rods for the money,any idea how old the rod is? obx outfitters used to be boaters world's shop brand and they closed up about 5 yrs ago.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> don't know about the spinners,but for what its worth the boat rods were good rods for the money,any idea how old the rod is? obx outfitters used to be boaters world's shop brand and they closed up about 5 yrs ago.


I had two of the spinning rods, one needs a new guide and the other broke. But the one that broke was an awesome rod, i used it for bottom fishing at the near shore reefs for blues and stuff


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

dont know the age and havent seen them as yet, thinking 
if i get some good reviews maybe buying a couple "found some for sale $50 each"
and useing them on the kayak for larger fish "striper and such" what ya think?
I can do the condition thing, but dont know the quality of the rods.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Loki said:


> dont know the age and havent seen them as yet, thinking
> if i get some good reviews maybe buying a couple "found some for sale $50 each"
> and useing them on the kayak for larger fish "striper and such" what ya think?
> I can do the condition thing, but dont know the quality of the rods.


I have the 15-25 with cork grips and its an animal from what i have seen. I had the 12-20 and it was beast till it snapped


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

how did it "snap" what lb line did you have "braid or mono" and what was your drag 
set at "did you have higher test line then the rod spec. sorry for all the questions 
but I dont wanna buy junk.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have a 7'10 OBX Tournament rod that I use for chunkin for striper. I have it paired with the older Shimano Thunnus 16000. Those rods were made by Penn for Boater's World. GREAT rods. Wish I had more.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Loki said:


> how did it "snap" what lb line did you have "braid or mono" and what was your drag
> set at "did you have higher test line then the rod spec. sorry for all the questions
> but I dont wanna buy junk.


I was testing the drag with 20lb mono, it had been in a rough transportation situation that i did not know about before i tested it, but there great rods


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

The "Outer Banks Outfitters" I'm familiar with was an internet sales operation ran by Tres Irby out of Richmond. When he started out, he was using mostly Breakaway blanks. Don't know if he switched brands later or not, but if they are Breakaways they are top quality.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

I believe that was "Hatteras Outfitters" that Tres ran.
charlie


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

I stand corrected...right you are!


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Well I picked up the two rods, we'll see if I like them soon enough. I've been useing
a couple of St Croix Mojo Inshore 7' 1/8 to 1/2 rods from the kayak and found the 
need for something a bit bigger a few times, hopefully these will fill the bill.
Thanks for yall input.


----------

